# Pilot hole chart



## bigMikeB (May 31, 2007)

Popular mechanics encylcopedia.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Does this Link help?

Click on: http://www.mcfeelys.com/tech/wadb.htm


----------

